# Santa Casa inaugura simulador sísmico



## fablept (31 Out 2015 às 15:54)

> A Santa Casa da Misericórdia de Lisboa (SCML) inaugura no domingo um simulador sísmico que vai permitir à população sentir o que acontece durante um sismo, no dia em que se assinalam 260 anos do terramoto de Lisboa.
> 
> “A placa simula uma trepidação semelhante a um sismo, para que as pessoas possam experienciar, estando a terra a tremer debaixo de si, como é que depois procedem nos três gestos que salvam: baixar, proteger e aguardar”, explicou à Lusa Lídio Lopes, responsável pela segurança da SCML.
> 
> ...



A placa simula as ondas sísmicas, na sua maioria horizontais (são as mais fortes)..em inglês esta placa chama-se "shake table". 

"shake table" do LNEC em Lisboa


A maior "shake table" do mundo



Exemplo de um simulador sísmico (japonês)


----------

